# LON auf S7?



## waro-msr (23 Februar 2005)

Weiß jemand, ob und wie Daten von LON-Geräten auf eine S7 koppelbar sind?

Vorhandene LON-Hardware:
7 mal Siemens BT - Regel-Basismodul Desigio RXC31.1 mit Erweiterungsmodulen RXC40.1 für Lichtsteuerungund RXC20.1 für eine Raumregelung

Es sollen Datenpunkte wie Raumtemperatur, Steuerzustände, etc. aus den LON-Komponenten auf die Automatisierungs-Leittechnik geschaltet werden.
Vorhandene S7-Hardware:
* Siemens AD - S7-317-2DP

Die S7 ist über einen IBH Link an das vorhandene Ethernet gekoppelt und wird über einen DDE-Server von INAT auf Intouch von Wonderware visualisiert.
Die LON Datenpunkte sollen primär auf Intouch dargestellt werden und wenn möglich noch Funktionen im S7-Programm auslösen.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist jedoch die Kopplung der LON-Geräte an die S7. 
Ist das überhaupt möglich??? 
Gibt es einen S7-CP für LON?
Gibt es einen CP für Profibus-LON?

Bin wie immer für jenden Tip dankbar!


----------



## PeterEF (23 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

das könnte passen:
http://www.hermos-informatik.de/informatik/inf_gateways_lontox.htm


Peter


----------



## waro-msr (23 Februar 2005)

Danke, das sieht schon nicht schlecht aus 
Ich werde gleich mit der Firma Kontakt aufnehmen ... schaun' wir mal


----------



## PeterEF (23 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

über einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich freuen. Wir haben damals auf einen iLon100 von Echelon gesetzt und die SPS dann doch ganz draußen gelassen, aber das muß auch mal geändert werden.

Viel Erfolg, Peter


----------



## waro-msr (23 Februar 2005)

ich bleibe auf jeden Fall am ball und werde hier verewigen, wie die Geschichte ausgeht ...

Und an alle Anderen hier: Ich bin immer noch offen für weitere Ideen, Erfahrungen, Anregungen usw.  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

*Schau Dir mal beckhoff.de und (wago) toplon.de*

Beckhoff und Wago haben SoftwareSPSen nach dem Schema:

Kopfstation (wahlweise mit Ethernet, Profibus, CAN, etc. ...), an die dann eine schier unendliche Anzahl höchst durchdachter I/O-Bausteine (genannt: Busklemmen) und Kommunikationsklemmen angeschlossen werden kann.

So kann man eher preiswert beliebige Gatewaylösungen aufbauen,weil man -wie in Deinem Fall- außer der Kopfstation und einer einzigen Klemme nichts weiter braucht. Programmierung wie üblich nach IEC 61...

Wago hat den LON nur in der Kopfstation, Beckhoff dagegen hat eine LON-Klemme anzubieten und dürfte daher für Dich interessanter sein.

Deshalb könnte bei Beckhoff Deine Lösung so ausehen:
Kopfstation (Ethernet oder Profibus) sowie 1 LON-Busklemme.
Fertig.

Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Zur LON-Busklemme Beckhoff KL6401: Voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 3. Quartal 2005.


Stefan


----------



## waro-msr (8 März 2005)

Das ist leider zu spät ... wir werden die Lösung http://www.hermos-informatik.de/informatik/inf_gateways_lontox.htm hiermit durchführen.
Die Firma bietet auch einen entsprechenden GSD- und Kommunikations-FB für Step7 an.

Weiteres, wenn es läuft.


----------

